# Can someone id this toad?



## Tortoisesturtles (Oct 5, 2021)

Sorry if this is in the wrong category...
I need an answer. I have never seen a toad like this here.

Location: Rockford, Michigan 

Very beautiful colors. (I will release after I know what it is. I know they should be left in the wild but I had to take a picture.)





​


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 5, 2021)

Looks like a fowlers toad to me... with some unique coloring


----------



## Cherryshell (Oct 5, 2021)

If you do get it positively IDed, be sure to check if its a native or invasive species.


----------



## Tortoisesturtles (Oct 5, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looks like a fowlers toad to me... with some unique coloring


Maybe.. I just googled the fowlers toad but I think they have a more visible stripe on the back than this toad. 

But I don't know how much they can vary 
Thank u


----------



## Tortoisesturtles (Oct 5, 2021)

Cherryshell said:


> If you do get it positively IDed, be sure to check if its a native or invasive species.


I don't think its native honestly. I have seen lots of toads but never such a beautiful one...


----------



## zovick (Oct 5, 2021)

Tortoisesturtles said:


> I don't think its native honestly. I have seen lots of toads but never such a beautiful one...


Could it be a Woodhouse's Toad (now called Rocky Mt. Toad)?


----------



## ZenHerper (Oct 5, 2021)

Toads can be quite variable...depending on the local population.

Fowler's or Woodhouse's came to mind. The stripe on each can be wide or faint.









Woodhouse's Toad (Anaxyrus woodhousii) - Reptiles and Amphibians of Iowa


Description: 2½ - 4 inches. Woodhouse's Toads are gray, tan, brown, or yellowish in color, with dark spots on the back that usually contain three or more warts. There is a white stripe that runs down the center of the back. The belly is white with only a single black spot on the chest. There...



www.iowaherps.com





If you have a private garden shop or a college extension office nearby, they might confirm for you.


----------



## Tortoisesturtles (Oct 5, 2021)

zovick said:


> Could it be a Woodhouse's Toad (now called Rocky Mt. Toad)?


I dont Think so its crazy hard to tell. But thank u for ur idea


----------



## Tortoisesturtles (Oct 5, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Toads can be quite variable...depending on the local population.
> 
> Fowler's or Woodhouse's came to mind. The stripe on each can be wide or faint.
> 
> ...


Its so hard to tell. I Think i have to bring IT to a nature Center or something. I will Google if there is anything near me


----------



## zovick (Oct 5, 2021)

Tortoisesturtles said:


> I dont Think so its crazy hard to tell. But thank u for ur idea


It could also be an intergrade between the Woodhouse's and a Fowler's or between a Fowler's and an American. There are a few possibilities when you consider the intergrades.


----------



## Tortoisesturtles (Oct 5, 2021)

zovick said:


> It could also be an intergrade between the Woodhouse's and a Fowler's or between a Fowler's and an American. There are a few possibilities when you consider the intergrades.


Oh well I didn't even knew they could breed with each other... this makes it even harder :/ should I just let it go? Dont want him to starve


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2021)

I would let it go if you can confirm it's a native. Otherwise, if it's not native and ine someone let go, he may not survive. 
Do a search for your native ones and because there can be such a variety of appearance, if there is one that seems very close but not as colorful, I would assume it's the same and consider it native and let it go.


----------



## zovick (Oct 5, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Toads can be quite variable...depending on the local population.
> 
> Fowler's or Woodhouse's came to mind. The stripe on each can be wide or faint.
> 
> ...





Tortoisesturtles said:


> Oh well I didn't even knew they could breed with each other... this makes it even harder :/ should I just let it go? Dont want him to starve


If you are that curious about exactly what it is and can take it somewhere in the next day or so to have it identified, then that is a possibility. If you can't get it to a good herpetologist in that time frame, I would simply let it go where you found it (assuming it wasn't on a road). If it was on a road, obviously you should release it in some woods or a swamp near where it was found.

There are probably some very knowledgeable herp people at the University of Michigan if you are near that. 

Another idea would be to take some more good quality photos of the toad, top and bottom, and then release it. The photos could probably be used to ID it and you wouldn't need to worry about going anywhere or feeding it..


----------



## Tortoisesturtles (Oct 5, 2021)

zovick said:


> If you are that curious about exactly what it is and can take it somewhere in the next day or so to have it identified, then that is a possibility. If you can't get it to a good herpetologist in that time frame, I would simply let it go where you found it (assuming it wasn't on a road). If it was on a road, obviously you should release it in some woods or a swamp near where it was found.
> 
> There are probably some very knowledgeable herp people at the University of Michigan if you are near that.
> 
> Another idea would be to take some more good quality photos of the toad, top and bottom, and then release it. The photos could probably be used to ID it and you wouldn't need to worry about going anywhere or feeding it..


I'm gonna set it back. It's to much stress I think for this toad. I don't want to grab him to take pictures and hes to active to hold still on his own. Its probably some kind of hybrid then maybe. Thank u all for trying to help! I will surely remember this awesome looking little bugger


----------



## zovick (Oct 5, 2021)

Tortoisesturtles said:


> I'm gonna set it back. It's to much stress I think for this toad. I don't want to grab him to take pictures and hes to active to hold still on his own. Its probably some kind of hybrid then maybe. Thank u all for trying to help! I will surely remember this awesome looking little bugger


Probably a good plan. It is a neat looking animal, for sure.

Thanks for doing the right thing.


----------

